# Has anyone tried to use the Sturmey Archer 6vlt light generator hub?



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Aug 28, 2010)

Just wanted to know if anyone has tried the Sturmey Archer 6vlt light generator front hub the modern one that is shown on their website? If so how do you like it?


----------

